# this good for 5 gallon tank?



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

I want to have 2 fancy guppies, 2 platies, and one mystery snail in a five gallon tank. this good? Or is it over doing it? I have one platy right now and will redue my tank and then cycle it with that platy. then i will get the 2 guppies and one more platy


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Yes, that is fine for a 5 gallon, just make sure the filtration is good and keep the water changes up and you will be fine.


----------

